# POST your K.2 thoughts here: unOFFICIAL K2 Thread:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Like it very much...but skeptical because:
I like that K.1 has removable battery and SD slot.

next post:


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep. I feel the same way. LOVE having the SD card...I travel a lot and having books stored on my home computer would be useless to me. Also like having a replaceable battery. And....still no files??!? I think I will be sticking with the classic kindle version until K7 comes out


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's sort of an OCD thing for me.  I like to be in control and me not having access to the battery or being able to store what I want on the sd cards that I choose scares me.  Though I do like the K2 very much.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I cross-posted on the complain thread  

I don't like the lack of SD and folders, but am trying to keep an open mind.  I haven't filled up my current memory yet (because w/ the lack of folders, its too hard), but I am going to try to stay positive till I have it in my hot little hands.

I am sure   that the 1st software update will be to add my folders!


....heavy sigh....


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Why is the THE OFFICIAL THREAD. Did Harvey or Leslie designate it as such? Are you an administrator?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK the unOfficial thread...jeeez louise...
I fixed it:  The unOFFICIAL thread...feel free to post.  Sorry if I stepped on toes.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Why is the THE OFFICIAL THREAD. Did Harvey or Leslie designate it as such? Are you an administrator?


 settle yourself down, goofball.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> settle yourself down, goofball.


stuff it


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Benj; thanks buddy:  So, what do you think?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

We sure must have had a lot of people following the press conference thread, with the number of server errors I received trying to update the page.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Cons: Still no folders; doesn't seem to come with a case of any sort and cheapest one is $29.99; no replaceable battery. I think it has sufficient memory now. You can keep your books up on Amazon or for your freebies, in a file in your documents.

Pros: The text-to-speech feature. What a blessing for the blind and visually impaired. Huge, huge, huge Pro in my opinion.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I just can't imagine wading through 1500 books without folders.


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like the lack of SD card, and the battery replacement concerns me - but at the same time, I'm an iPod user and have been for some time, and the battery issue never bothered me there.   

What I am concerned about is support for my less than 2 months old K1.  I've got a battery on backorder.  Who knows if that will ever come.  I guess I should look into alternate replacement battery sources.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

1. Too small for those with disabilities. Not just the size of the k2 but the buttons are too small
2. no SD card
3. no removable battery
4. I would have to hear the text to voice because personally I used that feature in the MS Reader program and it sounds very robotic so its distracting
5. 2 gigs internal sounds great BUT every time they update the firmware it will take away from your 2 gigs.

Now just speculation..
I bet they raise and keep the book prices higher. More hype, more new users = higher book prices but thats just my opinion!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

chobitz said:


> 1. Too small for those with disabilities. Not just the size of the k2 but the buttons are too small
> 2. no SD card
> 3. no removable battery
> 4. I would have to hear the text to voice because personally I used that feature in the MS Reader program and it sounds very robotic so its distracting
> ...


Chobitz, on Amazon on one of their videos it plays a bit of the text-to-speech. Scroll down the page and there are two video screens. It's the upper one. It's a six-minute (approx) video.

The text-to-speech sounds robot-y but for visually impaired, it is a blessing. All those books, magazines & papers are now available to them!!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> stuff it


Not on your best and my worst day.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do agree that the Kindle is working wonders for the handicapped and the text to speech is going to be a life preserver for the visually impaired.  I think it is F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C.

I do hope that Amazon doubles its efforts for the WAITERS and puts the pedal to the medal.  People have been very patient and us K1 users having precedence isn't going to sit well; though we only have a one day grace period and not all K1's are going to get K2.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The text to speech is going to be great. It is the feature that is going to kill Sony. Anyone who his a real sight impairment, loves to read, and can afford K2 will be buying one. It is something that people were asking for on the Amazon boards and I really didn't think they would put it out there. It is interesting that it is listed as an experimental feature. 

The rest of it just doesn't matter to me. With an SD slot, I can carry as many books as I want so I don't need the extra internal memory space. I like my replacable battery. I am going to be flying to New Zealand for my honeymoon and I can see where having a replacable battery could be a very good thing. Never mind power outages and the like. I have never had a problem with how quickly the pages turn so increasing that speed is not a big deal. I guess the increased grey scale would be nice for images but most the books I read do not have omages so I am not all that worried about it.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

sjc said:


> Hey Benj; thanks buddy: So, what do you think?


Welp, were stuck with k2, like i thought. I like the bigger memory and not havin to deal with sd card. I wont use the text to speech, i prefer to read. Im still going to stick with the k2 instead of going to sony though.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Chobitz, on Amazon on one of their videos it plays a bit of the text-to-speech. Scroll down the page and there are two video screens. It's the upper one. It's a six-minute (approx) video.
> 
> The text-to-speech sounds robot-y but for visually impaired, it is a blessing. All those books, magazines & papers are now available to them!!


Thanks I'll go check.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

and yeah, that really pisses me off that people that already have kindles get to jump in line ahead of me even though ive been in line for 2 months. I think thats complete bullshit.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Benjamin said:


> and yeah, that really pisses me off that people that already have kindles get to jump in line ahead of me even though ive been in line for 2 months. I think thats complete bullshit.


What he said!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BruceS:  I hear you buddy.  I'm pluggin' for ya.  

I got tons of server errors during the whole process...I even cleared out my history and temp files just to try to speed things up a bit when I was going back and forth betweenn here and Amazon.  

A very eventful morning.  HARVEY was amazing and deserves a rest; hence my unOFFICIAL thread.  

Benjamin:  What is your take on all of this?  Glad to be getting K2?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> and yeah, that really pisses me off that people that already have kindles get to jump in line ahead of me even though ive been in line for 2 months. I think thats complete bullshit.


If you read Amazon's Kindle 2 page...K1 owners only receive priority over new orders. Don't assume the world is out to get you personally until it's proven.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

hehe replied to ya on first page : )


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> If you read Amazon's Kindle 2 page...K1 owners only receive priority over new orders. Don't assume the world is out to get you personally until it's proven.


 Since i havent recieved a k1 yet, im not an owner yet, am i.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Scott:  What do you think?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried about the K1 folks ahead of you. When they stopped shipping the Kindles, they knew how many people were in line and probably projected out how many people would be in line for the K1 when the announcement was made. Toss in a decent guess at how many new adopters there would be and they should have made more then enough K2's to handle all of the people in line and all the K1 users who decide to buy one. 

Keep in mind that they have the initial K1 backlog lesson and they had a really good idea about how many people were waiting for a K1. Unless the K1 folks go mad and all of them upgrade, I think you will be safe. Heck I think you will be safe even if all the K1 folks were to upgrade.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

It is very clear (from the Amazon Site) that Kindle 1 owners are FIRST priority.  Did we get a confirm that Amazon won't even be sending the crappy sleeve with the product?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

k_reader said:


> It is very clear (from the Amazon Site) that Kindle 1 owners are FIRST priority. Did we get a confirm that Amazon won't even be sending the crappy sleeve with the product?


From Amazon's FAQ page for the K2:

I ordered Kindle 1 before the Kindle 2 release, but have not received it yet-which Kindle will I get?

Because you already ordered the original Kindle and are awaiting its arrival, we're pleased to inform you that we are upgrading your order so that you will receive the new Kindle 2. _*You will be in the first group to receive Kindle 2, and you will receive yours as soon as Kindle 2 becomes available later this month*_. You need not do anything.

Should you wish to view, cancel or change your order you may do so any time prior to shipment by visiting www.amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff. Post shipment, you can always return Kindle in it's original packaging with all accessories within the first 30 days of getting

emphasis mine.

It ships without a cover. It's not meant to be read with a cover on (unlike K1).


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

While I won't be selling Cora to get a new K2, I do think that the text to voice feature would be cool, even for a gal with 20/20 vision (ok, with contacts...) I work a few days a week and have about a 30 minute drive... if I'm in the middle of a good book, I'd love to be able to turn it to text to voice and have it read to me on the way home... even if it is mechanical sounding!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm happy to be getting the K2.  I still think Amazon was not forthcoming since they knew all this since October and kept all of us backorder people thinking we'd get a Kindle 1 all this time.  We will NOT get a brand new K1 from Amazon.  I still want the reader... but I'm concerned about the integrity of the company with the future pricing of the books etc... Plus, now that they have an extended warranty, does that mean that they will no longer be so super quick to turn around a new kindle if you have problems with your kindle (everyone has been saying how great they've been with support).. I guess the extended warranty covers accidents?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Benjamin:  I think you made a wise choice.  I do believe that the K has it all over the Sony.  I told you last night that my cousin returned her Sony.  The whole USB computer thing does become a pain in the A#@.  There are times that the WHISPERNET comes in very handy.  I like your thinking Benjamin...you're a straight shooter.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

K_Reader:  Yes covers accidents; but that being said:

The warranty is only 2 years.  SquareTrade is 3 years with Accidental but MUST ask for Accidental and must be within 30 days of purchase.  (I think but don't quote me: $74.99 with ADH and 3 years) I have used SquareTrade for several high-tech items and have been very satisfied.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey posted that the new cover (purchase seperately) looks way more secure than the original.  I hated the original cover at first and was one of those who ended up putting the small piece of velcro on it...now I like it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.buymedge.com/p_products.html

M-Edge covers are available for the same pricce as the K1 covers. So you can get the look you want at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Medge already has thier k2 cover on thier site, and the light works with it as well.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

lol prof beat me to it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> lol prof beat me to it.


I knew what people would be panicking over. Not the price or the features but the covers. I starteda topic in the accessories board for folks as well.

Deep breaths everyone, your K2 will look very nice at a reasonable price.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

STRAIGHT from HARVEY and he's the best:



> Looks like the page-turning buttons click "inward" rather than outward, to avoid unintended page turning:
> 
> "The page-turn buttons now flex inward to prevent any accidental page turns when picking up or handling Kindle."
> 
> What do you think?


ScottBooks says: 
Page turns may require a bit more pressure. I tend to agree. K1 users are going to have to make a few adjustments in using K2 and break some habits. Waiters receiving K2 will adapt more easily with page turns. (as they haven't been tilting outward and now having to adjust and learn to tilt inward.) Thanks Scott.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

ANYONE keeping K1


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally am very excited about the Kindle2. I have a Kindle on order for @ 2 months and can't wait to receive my Kindle2. A good friend of mine lent me her Kindle for a couple of weeks to try it out. I was hooked, but I prefer the slimmer Kindle 2, JMHO. Now my biggest decision is what cover to buy! 
If you read the fine print from Amazon, anyone who was in line with orders waiting for a Kindle will receive the Kindle 2, and anyone who already had the Kindle 1 can upgrade and will recive priority over anyone NEW placing an order, not people already waiting with orders in Que.

Vicki


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> ANYONE keeping K1


I am. I'll have both.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I believe that I am as well.  I will wait until mine dies and cross the K7,8,9 bridge when I come to it.  

Though I am like Benjamin and prefer to read; I do think that the text to speech will help many.  I did listen to it (Amazon demo page on their site) and it does sound robotic sort of like that of a GPS voice.  

Wouldn't it be nice if Amazon donated some of the K2's to the school for the blind?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am happy with K1 and the buttons were never an issue for me. I like the text to voice feature, that is the biggest con for me in version 2 since I have a 90 minute round trip commute everyday. I plan to keep my K 1 and enjoy it until I get some feedback from Harvey and some of you other members that have upgraded from a K 1 to the K 2. I have to hear it form the "horse's mouth" so to speak before I will order a K 2.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

sjc said:


> ANYONE keeping K1


Oh yes. Keeping it until it there's no hope of repairing it. Hopefully by then the Kindle 3/4/5 will be out, so I don't have to "upgrade" to the Kindle 2.0.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm with Linda- I am keeping my original, and the only thing that has really made me think twice is the text to voice feature. I have an hour commute to work a couple times a week and I think it would be cool to be able to continue to "read" my book on the way to work. But all in all, I love love love my original Kindle, am waiting for my custom designed Tego skin to arrive any day now, and only just named her yesterday... I can't get rid of her now!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Oh yes. Keeping it until it there's no hope of repairing it. Hopefully by then the Kindle 3/4/5 will be out, so I don't have to "upgrade" to the Kindle 2.0.


Me too
Personally I am willing to bet within 6 months a K2.5 will be out with more on board memory AND I bet colors. Why else did King have a pink one??


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The rest of it just doesn't matter to me. With an SD slot, I can carry as many books as I want so I don't need the extra internal memory space. I like my replacable battery. I am going to be flying to New Zealand for my honeymoon and I can see where having a replaceable battery could be a very good thing. Never mind power outages and the like. I have never had a problem with how quickly the pages turn so increasing that speed is not a big deal. I guess the increased grey scale would be nice for images but most the books I read do not have omages so I am not all that worried about it.


OK, I have had enough.

I'm not sure I follow all the demand for the replaceable battery. It isn't like a camcorder where you use up one battery and then plug in the other. It is replaceable for when it dies - as in completely dies and will no longer re-charge dies. So when that happens with your K2, you just send it in and let Amazon or some other third party replace it for you. It will probably cost a little more than the K1 replacement but it probably lasts twice as long before requiring replacement.

As for SD Card, the K1 will hold more books than you can read in a year and the K2 will probably hold more than you can read in 5 years. Just because you can put every book in the world on a SD card doesn't mean you have to.

Folders, I kind of get that but it isn't a make or break deal. You can either sort by author, by name, do a search OR DELETE some of the stuff you aren't going to read in the next decade. Take the iPod approach. Create a "playlist" of what you plan to read on your upcoming trip and put those on your Kindle. If your like me you won't get through half of it until your back home and can change what is on your device anyway. And if you do, just turn on Whispernet and buy something.

I know I'll probably get blasted for this but all this battery, SD Card and folder stuff has finally gotten to me. It starting to sound like the Amazon boards. I understand there are some of you who are truly upset about this but we get it. You don't have to post it 100 times.

Flame on.

PS - I apologize for any typos and grammatical errors to the "grammar error" thread.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Why else did King have a pink one??


I guess I assumed the colored one was a prototype. Pretty hard to say you didn't leak the pictures if the picture in the one that was leaked was pink.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

As to the SD cards, I plan to use mine for archival storage of books (non-Amazon downloads or perhaps future periodicals).  Sure, I'll have to copy from the K2 to the computer, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is the letter I got this morning:
Dear Kindle Owner, 
We are excited to introduce Kindle 2 —the next generation of our wireless reading device.
As a current Kindle owner, we'd like to offer you a special opportunity to be among the first to experience Kindle 2. Even though we've increased our manufacturing capacity, we want to be sure our original Kindle owners are first in line. Order Kindle 2 by midnight PST on February 10th and you will be given priority.
We kept everything you love about your Kindle—the convenience of reading what you want, when you want it, the immediacy of getting a book wirelessly delivered in less than 60 seconds, and Kindle's ability to “disappear” in your hands so you get lost in the author's words. And we added some features we think you'll really like.
Sleek and slim, the new Kindle has seven times more storage and holds over 1,500 titles. An improved display provides even crisper images and text for an enhanced reading experience. Page turning is faster, the battery life is even longer, and our new “Text-to-Speech“ features means Kindle can even read to you.
Learn more about Kindle 2 and reserve your place in line today.
The Amazon Kindle Team  

Sleek & Slim: 10.2 ounces and just over 1/3 inch
Improved Display: Screen now boasts 16 shades of gray for crisper images and text
Longer Battery Life: 25% longer battery life; read for days without recharging
More Storage: Holds over 1,500 books
Faster Page Turns: 20% faster page turns
Selection: The biggest eBook library on earth with over 230,000 titles


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> As to the SD cards, I plan to use mine for archival storage of books (non-Amazon downloads or perhaps future periodicals). Sure, I'll have to copy from the K2 to the computer, but it is better than nothing.


Why an SD card? Why not just use a folder on your computer? Seems much safer to have it on computer where it can be routinely backed up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not upset about it. I just won't upgrade to a K2 because it is missing features that I like. I like that I can swap out batteries if I am in a place were I cannot recharge my Kindle. Or that I can swap out batteries and not have to worry about recharging in a foreign country where if I screw up the voltages I could blow up Tavar. That would be bad.

It is a matter of what is important to you. These are features are important to me so I will keep my K1 because it has the features I like.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Brian said:


> OK, I have had enough.
> 
> I'm not sure I follow all the demand for the replaceable battery. It isn't like a camcorder where you use up one battery and then plug in the other. It is replaceable for when it dies - as in completely dies and will no longer re-charge dies. So when that happens with your K2, you just send it in and let Amazon or some other third party replace it for you. It will probably cost a little more than the K1 replacement but it probably lasts twice as long before requiring replacement.


Which means for an undisclosed amount of time you will be without your Kindle. For people like me and many other people on the board, I read every single day. This would be a huge detriment to me if I had to ship my Kindle off and get it back a few weeks later like I did with my Wii when it broke.



Brian said:


> As for SD Card, the K1 will hold more books than you can read in a year and the K2 will probably hold more than you can read in 5 years. Just because you can put every book in the world on a SD card doesn't mean you have to.


I'm a finicky person. I like having an option of what I'm going to read at my fingertips. Between free books and the ones I've purchased, I've already used .5gb of my SD card. I've had my Kindle since November. That means in about 6-8 months I'd fill up the Kindle 2.0 memory, and have no option to make it larger.



Brian said:


> Folders, I kind of get that but it isn't a make or break deal. You can either sort by author, by name, do a search OR DELETE some of the stuff you aren't going to read in the next decade. Take the iPod approach. Create a "playlist" of what you plan to read on your upcoming trip and put those on your Kindle. If your like me you won't get through half of it until your back home and can change what is on your device anyway. And if you do, just turn on Whispernet and buy something.


It would defeat the purpose of the Kindle (and the iPod for me, I always carry EVERYTHING I have) to only be able to carry part of your book library with you. A "playlist" is pointless to me, because what if I want to read the books I left at home? I'm screwed. That's why I bought a Kindle, so I would have them all with me. You can only read one book at a time, but I want to be able to have choices. Variety is the spice of life. As for folders, can you imagine sorting through 1,500 books without some sort of categorizing system? Wouldn't it be SO much easier to just put all the Stephen King books in a Stephen King folder?



Brian said:


> I know I'll probably get blasted for this but all this battery, SD Card and folder stuff has finally gotten to me. It starting to sound like the Amazon boards. I understand there are some of you who are truly upset about this but we get it. You don't have to post it 100 times.
> 
> Flame on.
> 
> PS - I apologize for any typos and grammatical errors to the "grammar error" thread.


I'm not flaming you. I'm explaining myself (and the views of the people who feel the same way). The reason people are griping about the SD Card, removable battery, and folders is because these are things that they feel the device needs. I was estatic that the Kindle 1.0 had a removable battery (no sending in to the mothership when the battery dies) an SD card (no upgrading to a larger size a la iPods) and was devastated that it didn't have some sort of way of sorting my books (I have 48 pages of samples, magazines, and books) other than by author and by title. I'm an organized electronic packrat, everything I have is in folders and subfolders on my PC or iPod. To me, the Kindle is an unorganized mess.

-Miku


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Brian said:


> I guess I assumed the colored one was a prototype. Pretty hard to say you didn't leak the pictures if the picture in the one that was leaked was pink.


I thought the colored one had something to do with "Ur"; the novella King's releasing on the 24th. The plot revolves around a Kindle given as a present by an ex-girlfriend.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Brian*; I hear you. Will it help if I ask if K2 can be used overseas? KIDDING... for me the battery is an OCD thing... I like to be in control. I know it will probably never die in my lifetime but I'm a big old baby and like to be in control of my things. I have an MP3 player that takes 1 tripple A battery and I love it, hence my reason for not owning an IPOD. The battery shouldn't be an issue for most.

The SD card is just a way for me to organize. Not a huge deal. I have all my classics on an SD card.

I hope Amazon donates a bunch of the K2's to the school for the blind. The text to speech is going to do wonders for the visually impaired.

I am keeping K1. I always said I didn't want it to fly or do the dishes...I'm sticking to it...lol.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I thought the colored one had something to do with "Ur"; the novella King's releasing on the 24th. The plot revolves around a Kindle given as a present by an ex-girlfriend.


Ur is the only thing I got excited about with the conference


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I thought the colored one had something to do with "Ur"; the novella King's releasing on the 24th. The plot revolves around a Kindle given as a present by an ex-girlfriend.


Yep, the kindle on the cover the novella is pink.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep, the kindle on the cover the novella is pink.


Something about the idea of Stephen King having a pink Kindle makes me very giggly.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Ur is the only thing I got excited about with the conference










$2.99 (It's a novella) (and I'm pretty sure it's pronounced "You Are" and that the rest of the sentence is "going to be sorry you ever dated me"!).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

None of the bloggers seemed to be all that excited about Ur.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one scared about no reset button? My Kindle has locked up a few times 


On another note, I'm very excited about the new GelaSkins for the K2 though, they rock!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> None of the bloggers seemed to be all that excited about Ur.


Well they're just silly. How could you not be excited? It's Stephen King and a PINK Kindle! *Giggling still*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm keeping mine  

As it was pointed out - with no replaceable battery people not in the US would be spending big bucks to return their kindle for a new battery, and it could take a very long time, plus having to pay duty, in and out, and again.  But that's not why I am keeping mine - I just like it and will use it until it croaks and nothing more can be done to revive it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Why do I alway buy a device right before the next generation is release??!!!!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> On another note, I'm very excited about the new GelaSkins for the K2 though, they rock!


It looks like it's only for the back?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Why do I alway buy a device right before the next generation is release??!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Jesslyn: * Brought up a good point...didn't see a reset button. Must be one though; I can't imagine K without it. I've used it several times.

*Remember my post that got hoots and whistles..."The first time I had to reset my beloved Kindle; I felt like my baby lost its virginity!!" 
We sure had a lot of laughs that day.*

I hope these boards get back to basics, real soon; now that the hype is almost over. We've had a lot of fun and I want to get back to that.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Well they're just silly. How could you not be excited? It's Stephen King and a PINK Kindle! *Giggling still*


Looks more like pepto bismo to me LOL..It makes me giggle too.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Panjo said:


> It looks like it's only for the back?


I hope they add a front cover, $20 for just the back is a little pricey.



sjc said:


> *Jesslyn: * Brought up a good point...didn't see a reset button. Must be one though; I can't imagine K without it. I've used it several times.
> 
> *Remember my post that got hoots and whistles..."The first time I had to reset my beloved Kindle; I felt like my baby lost its virginity!!"
> We sure had a lot of laughs that day.*
> ...


We've got to go thru the K2 email, and did you get yours b4 we get back to normal. Then we get to go thru the how-to stages all over again. I like those because I always learn something that I've overlooked.

In fact, thats how I found this forum!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey now, Maybe Mr. King feels that it takes a "real" man to pull off pink...lol.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I guess I'm the only one scared about no reset button? My Kindle has locked up a few times
> 
> On another note, I'm very excited about the new GelaSkins for the K2 though, they rock!


Sorry for the scare on the reset button. If you hold the power switch for 15 seconds, thats supposed to reset the device.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I knew there had to be one...or our Kindles would remain virgins forever....lol.

I'm curious to see if the automatic page turns have added intervals that are longer than nine seconds.  I like my size 4 font and don't want to have to step up to keep up with the page turns.  No biggie; just curious.

To all the new K2 users:  Enjoy!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> ANYONE keeping K1


Yes, keeping K1! Can't justify the price of upgrading after 6 months; too attached to LyBerry in a way I never got attached to my iPods, though I like them very much; and still want folders!

The battery thing on K2 can turn out to be a problem. When my iPod's battery life got too short and I looked up how to replace it, I had the option of sending it in to Apple, and for $80, they would replace the battery. But they would just send back somebody else's iPod (same model) instead of mine, specifically! That last part was the deal breaker and luckily, I found some other vender to order a battery replacement kit from to replace it myself. (Actually, Hubby did it.) Hope Amazon will know better than to send back a random Kindle.

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

A very valid point.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Boy I am soooooooooo glad I had today off. If I were at work right now; I'd be climbing the walls. My boss can see my desk from his desk and I would be missing all of this. Makes me want to sing:

*Monday, Monday...so good to me 
Monday morning, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh, Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening, K1 would still be here with me...*


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> ANYONE keeping K1


Me! I love my K1. When it dies I will get a new one. I hope it never dies. Unless there's a color screen.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love my k1 and don't see anything in k2 that would make me want one this soon after only owning it since October.  I'm hoping it lasts at least 3 years and by then there will probably be a k5.  It's hard to stay one step ahead of electronics.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yipee Cowgirl; way to go.  I'm proud of you.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm keeping Phoebe and I have a new battery on back order just in case she gets sick  

My husband is shocked I don't want to upgrade because I have new gadgetitis but there are sooo many reasons why I don't like the K2 that IMO the original kindle is a better device.

So maybe K3 will be function over form, unlike the K2.

Phoebe is like the nerdy girl in HS with brains and a great personality while the K2 is the anorexic cheerleader thats gorgeous but dumb as dirt.. but thats just my opinion!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Phoebe is like the nerdy girl in HS with brains and a great personality while the K2 is the anorexic cheerleader thats gorgeous but dumb as dirt.. but thats just my opinion!


well put


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Keeping K 1, not enough pro's for me to order a K-2. I've only had my Kindle since Sept 29th. Leisel and I are very happy with each other.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda said it earlier...$359. I can find oh so many things to do with that $$.

What are we gaining:

Longer Battery (but not removable)
Thinner (I don't care...K1 fits in my purse just fine)
Faster Page turns (without the 2 units side by side we wouldn't notice)
Crisper Text (again; without the 2 units side by side we wouldn't notice)
Voice to Text: for some yes, me personally no.

KILLER for me:

I want SD card slot; I don't care how large the memory is. I want to know that I can add to it if I *so * choose. To me that is the difference between me owning my own "library" or not. Libraries house their books all in the same spot; so shall I.

I don't want to have to bog down my computer with books for backup; nor do I want Amazon to do it for me (I'm glad they do; don't get me wrong, but I want my *own  * back up as well).


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

Eh, I'm keeping the K1.  I'm not too impressed with the K2, and I'm not into the super snazzy tech kind of look.  I have already almost filled up my Kindle memory and the addition of a 4GB SD card was a must for me.  I would have loved to have folders, because I agree with the PP that the Kindle is just a big mess when you have as many pages of books as I have.  As for the battery, that's also important to me, since I read everyday and would not like to be without my Kindle to send it in for a replacement.

Plus, I'm just weird I guess, because I acutally LIKE the bigger side buttons, and when it's in my Oberon cover I don't hit them by accident.

They would have to really make some significant changes for me to be interested in switching.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Generally, not impressed at all. First time I've ever said that about Amazon. There are no improvements that would make me want to get a K2, and a lot of steps backwards in my opinion. I'm glad I got my K1 when I did....I like it a whole lot better than the new one.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I decided to wait a while before I get k2 (I don't know why).  Theres no rush for me to get it today.  (I only  wish  my sister  could see it.  She read more than any person I knew.  she lost her eye sight to diabetes 6 years before she died).

anyway watch the price go up on the 11th.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tessa:  
The text to speech would have been great.  Why do bad things happen to good people.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have decided to keep my K1.  It does everything I want it to do.  I think that those receiving the K2 will be just as happy with their reader as I am with mine.  When I got the Kindle I didn't have anything to compare it to I just knew that I would be able to read books (the most important reason to have it) and being able to buy a book at anytime 24/7 was over the top.  Yes having folders would be nice to have and I am sure that at some point in the future Amazon will incorporate them in their format, in the meantime I will organize my books by SD cards and since they are small, carrying them with me is not a big hardship.  I don't see the purpose in a color screen, do you buy books that are in color?  I don't buy picture books and since I read fiction/entertainment books they don't come in color anyway.  I have an MP3 player for music and I have as yet never bought an audio book so even some of the K1 features I haven't used and I have had my K1 since October 30th and use it everyday.  I think that the best thing about the K2 is the text to speech feature and that has opened a whole new world for a hugh group of people that have been left out of alot of things for too long.

Congratulations to all of you that are receiving the K2 and do enjoy them for what they are, a devise for reading books.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*B-Kay:* Well said. Good for you (I, too, am keeping my K1) and congrats to all the new K2 owners.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I was curious so I read through the Kindle 2 User's Guide and one of the differences I found is the switch on top does three things-

"*Power switch* - puts your Kindle to sleep, wakes it up, and turns your Kindle on or off. To put
your Kindle to sleep, slide and release the power switch; a full screen image appears on the
display. While your Kindle is asleep, other keys and buttons are locked so that you don't
accidentally change the place in your reading. To turn your Kindle off, slide and hold the power
switch for four seconds until the screen goes blank and then release. To wake up or turn on your
Kindle, slide and release the power switch again.
If your Kindle does not power on or is unresponsive during use, try resetting the device by
disconnecting your Kindle from any power source, and then sliding and holding the power
switch for 15 seconds before releasing."

That is a lot of switch usage...I sure hope they made it sturdy!
Also, whispernet is now a software selection instead of a dedicated switch.

I do not really think it is any better, just different.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sherylb said:


> I was curious so I read through the Kindle 2 User's Guide and one of the differences I found is the switch on top does three things-
> 
> "*Power switch*  puts your Kindle to sleep, wakes it up, and turns your Kindle on or off. To put
> your Kindle to sleep, slide and release the power switch; a full screen image appears on the
> ...


Thanks. I was wondering how to put it to sleep now. That will be easier for some people with mobility issues who had trouble pushing both buttons at the same time. (My mom can't, some days I have trouble)


----------



## altompkins (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I did it!  I ordered the K2 today.  My wife encourged me to order th K2 simply so she can have 100% possession of our K1 that we ordered and received in late October.  Although we have yet come to blows over it, we do have to "discuss" who will get to use "her" Kindle (It was originally purchased as a Christmas gift to each other.  So, I'll get the new one as soon as it arrives.

Now I have to wait a few weeks.

Al Tomkins in Taylors, SC


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Al, I think it is great that each of you will have your own Kindle!   My hubby isn't a reader but I am very selfish when it comes to my Kindle, I would have a difficult time sharing her.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm honestly a bit surprised that so many K1 users are willing to fork over the money for this version 2!  I can see how the voice feature would be good for some, but I have no interest in it.  For those that say they have long commutes - try books on cd!  I got hooked forever ago, it's great.  
I have absolutely no desire to buy a new one, I'm just fine with my version 1.  I like (and USE) the SD cards.  There just isn't anything too impressive for me to justify upgrading.  I'll use mine until it breaks and I can't fix it, and like others have said hopefully that'll be around version 5.


----------

